# My thoughts on my setup. Gladen SQL



## Jakelemt (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello forum, I've been on this forum for awhile now and figured I should make an account and share some of my experience.

So right now I am running a 12" Gladen SQL Extreme in a ported box powered by 1200 Watt JL Audio GMAX amp running at 2 Ohms

In the front I have Focal KRXS components running actively with a Mosconi 6 to 8 powered by 500W 4 Channel Alpine amp.

I have two layers of Hushmat in the trunk and three layers in the doors.

Right now my main bottleneck I feel like is that I am not getting a digital signal to my Mosconi right now (currently going through an aux cord through my stock HU  ). I plan on getting the AMAS attachment but it's very expensive to do so.

The system sounds great right now, the sub is unbelievable. Ive listened extensively to a few other high end subs (w7's,w6's, and T2S1) and for the music I listen to, which is pretty bass heavy, the Gladen has continued to blow me away. 

I've recently been thinking about switching my midbass to something with a little more power while keeping its sq. Thinking about HAT L6's, anyone have experience with these?

Anyways I love sound systems and learning more as I go along. It'll be fun being a member of this form now, thanks.


----------



## Waves4dayz (Dec 13, 2015)

Jakelemt said:


> I plan on getting the AMAS attachment but it's very expensive to do so.
> 
> Anyways I love sound systems and learning more as I go along. It'll be fun being a member of this form now, thanks.


Excuse the novice question.... But what exactly (In laymans terms) does the AMAS allow you to do..... When I thought I had to go mosconi- I was told by a mosconi rep I needed one, but he never told me why....now I'd just like to know to see if I'll need something similar with the helix


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the amas is a Bluetooth input for the 6to8 processor, nothing more at all. and actually, I your phone doesn't support higher bitrate Bluetooth streaming, I'd wager the headphone out directly into one of the analog inputs sounds better overall. someones gonna shoot me for saying this, but I've always felt the amas was overpriced for what you get, and offers only convenience, not a sound quality upgrade.

I think the l6 midbasses would be a huge step backwards in output, they are great drivers but imo not up to being pounded on as a dedicated midbass unit. if you wanted to really upgrade, I'd look into the focal eutopia line of midbasses, fantastic sound and very big balls.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll agree, the AMAS 2 is oriented more toward convenience than quality.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> the amas is a Bluetooth input for the 6to8 processor, nothing more at all. and actually, I your phone doesn't support higher bitrate Bluetooth streaming, I'd wager the headphone out directly into one of the analog inputs sounds better overall. someones gonna shoot me for saying this, but I've always felt the amas was overpriced for what you get, and offers only convenience, not a sound quality upgrade.



I won't shoot you, but I'd be willing to take that bet.  Taking price out of the equation, I would take AMAS over analog everyday and twice on competition Saturday. You also don't have to worry about the clip mute on the 6to8 when using the AMAS, another benefit in my experience.

EDIT: You are welcome to take a listen in my Smart electric where I have this setup and "hear" for yourself.


----------



## Jakelemt (Dec 26, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> I think the l6 midbasses would be a huge step backwards in output, they are great drivers but imo not up to being pounded on as a dedicated midbass unit. if you wanted to really upgrade, I'd look into the focal eutopia line of midbasses, fantastic sound and very big balls.


Hmm interesting. The KRXS's midbass just isn't giving me the power I am looking for. It is a slimmer speaker than the regular k2's though. I haven't looked into price of the Utopia's for a pair but I will look into it.

Anyone else have any ideas about getting a better signal into the 6to8? I tried plugging straight into the analog inputs but the signal isn't strong enough for the dsp to detect it coming out of an iphone.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

How much power are you putting strictly to the midbasses? It's not uncommon to have more power to them (easily twice more) compared to the mids or tweeters as they tend to be the ones you run out of power on when level matching on the DSP than any other part of my system.

Since you asked about the L6s, it doesn't sound like you are married to the Focal brand. If not, you might look at something like the Peerless SLS6 or Exodus Anarchy as other drivers to consider if you are looking for dedicated midbasses in a 6.5" frame if solid output is your goal, but make sure you have good power on them.

Next, is your 6to8 set to low or high at the input? Keep in mind that you can in theory configure your 6to8 to have three separate pairs of inputs, so if your Oem HU is configured for the first pair at high, you may need to plug your iPhone directly to the second pair and change to low and set your input sensitivity appropriately. Just watch for where it clips, then back off a tad on the pot. IIRC, simplicityinsound put together a YouTube video on one way to set that, so you might want to look that up. Best of luck.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I've always been curious about the Gladen SQL Extreme. What frequency is your enclosure tuned to?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> Uh oh.


Haha, I told myself no more sub changes until 2016...

edit: I think I just timetraveled.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> Haha, I told myself no more sub changes until 2016...
> 
> edit: I think I just timetraveled.



Nah, that was me. I didn't want to veer off topic from the OP's thread so I removed my post. But knowing your history and interests, I couldn't help myself initially, but your question is fair and I look forward to hearing his impressions also.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> Nah, that was me. I didn't want to veer off topic from the OP's thread so I removed my post. But knowing your history and interests, I couldn't help myself initially, but your question is fair and I look forward to hearing his impressions also.


I thought so, but I still like my explanation better 

Gladen's recommended frequency tunes for their ported enclosures are so bizarre to me. They recommend 44 or 43 Hz for the SQL-E 12". That's what "Ft" does imply, right? I've heard from a couple people that high tunes like that aren't unusual for a lot of European music over there in...Europe. 

http://www.gladen.com/GladenWooferPDFs/SQL12Extreme.pdf


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hoptologist, since you think Gladen is a great sub, you should really try Ground Zero Nuclear GZNW 12X

GZ is redoing the whole line of this sub, it will handle more power, more spl, and more sq at the same time, and it looks like you will need 2 of these JL's 1200 to really get a good use out of it ... I love mine its un freeken real.... As experience, i heard W6, W7, and this is real a knocker! It takes some time to brake in, but what you get out of it its wow!


----------



## Jakelemt (Dec 26, 2015)

papasin said:


> How much power are you putting strictly to the midbasses?


About 65 rms which is slightly above what focal suggest.

And to the my SQL box is tuned at 44 Hz


----------



## Jakelemt (Dec 26, 2015)

papasin said:


> .
> 
> Next, is your 6to8 set to low or high at the input? Keep in mind that you can in theory configure your 6to8 to have three separate pairs of inputs, so if your Oem HU is configured for the first pair at high, you may need to plug your iPhone directly to the second pair and change to low and set your input sensitivity appropriately. Just watch for where it clips, then back off a tad on the pot. IIRC, simplicityinsound put together a YouTube video on one way to set that, so you might want to look that up. Best of luck.


I'll go check them out on youtube but I just went out to my car and tried both low and high and all throughout the sensitivity and wasn't able to make it play


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Hoptologist, since you think Gladen is a great sub, you should really try Ground Zero


Hey Mario, you might've forgotten but we spoke briefly on the phone back in April about the GZNW vs C12XL around the same time we were both selling ours. It's ok, I would have forgotten too but I just went back through my PM's and saw that lol. I demo'd the GZNW in my car for a week or two back in I-don't-remember and you're right about it, it's one of my favorite subs ever, can't wait for the redesign.



Jakelemt said:


> About 65 rms which is slightly above what focal suggest.
> 
> And to the my SQL box is tuned at 44 Hz


I know the specs say 60 W nominal for your set, but you could definitely run double that or more in your configuration. Most (well, at least a lot) of people on here run double the "recommended RMS" on their speakers, especially for the midbass driver. Doing so should give you more of that impact that you are craving, and more headroom resulting in a cleaner and more dynamic-sounding...sound. 

I'm real curious to know how deep that sub can extend with that frequency tune. Do you have any means of performing an RTA? Does anyone know if the iPhone has any decent RTA apps? Windows user here. :blush:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hoptologist said:


> Hey Mario, you might've forgotten but we spoke briefly on the phone back in April about the GZNW vs C12XL around the same time we were both selling ours. It's ok, I would have forgotten too but I just went back through my PM's and saw that lol. I demo'd the GZNW in my car for a week or two back in I-don't-remember and you're right about it, it's one of my favorite subs ever, can't wait for the redesign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

